# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Artigo cultivo Lysmata amboinensis

## Luis Cunha

Venho aqui apenas deixar a noticia de um novo artigo sobre cultivo e fisiologia do camarão limpador _Lysmata amboinensis_ referente aos primeiros dias de vida larvar que pode ser útil aos interessados (com o titulo"Experimental studies on the effect of food in early larvae of the cleaner shrimp Lysmata amboinensis (De Mann, 1888) (Decapoda: Caridea: Hippolytidae)"). Como se sabe o cultivo deste camarão tem sido tentado desde há varios anos com uma taxa de sucesso baixíssima, assim deixo o link aos interessado em se aventurarem no cultivo desta espécie e caso não tenham acesso a revista, pois infelizmente estas coisas estão cheias de tretas relacionadas com direitos e bla, bla, contactem-me que terei todo o gosto em ajudar. Apenas tento contribuir na ligação entre o que se faz em ciencia e o hobby que todos amamos :P.


Abraço

link: 

http://dx.doi.org/10.1016/j.aquaculture.2008.02.014

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde
Fico contente por ter acesso a estas informações que devidamente tratadas nos ajudam a todos a mais conhecer, melhor agir, evoluir. Desde já me disponibilizo a traduzir o artigo em causa que da síntese a que tive/temos acesso pela via do elo aqui colocado, deixa antever mais um artigo a que todos deveríamos ter acesso, no entanto e como está a acontecer com um manual de criação de Pterapogon kauderni, o autor, no caso concreto um dos autores Steve Hopkins, não nos autoriza a tradução e publicação enquanto que o outro autor, Clyde S. Tamaro acolheu a iniciativa do reefforum com entusiasmo, mas não posso avançar. Resta-me o direito de citação/dissertação que já estou a usar porque entendo ser um direito que me/nos assiste e não é escondendo ou sonegando que se promove a evolução do conhecimento.
Se de facto para este artigo me for dada a autorização para traduzir e publicar aqui no reefforum, só necessito que me enviem o ficheiro completo do mesmo com uma indicação escrita de que é concedida a autorização de tradução e publicação que o resto eu trato.
Os tópicos que envolvem o que acima escrevi são estes:

Cultivo do Cardinal de Bangai Pterapogon kauderni

Nascimento de Pteropogon kauderni (bangai) 			 			( 1 2)

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Luis,

Obrigado por partilhares. Sabes se o Nuno Simões é o "Fanito", em tempos conheci o pai dele, uma pessoa fantástica.

Cumps.

----------


## Luis Cunha

Nao conhecia essa alcunha :P mas creio que estamos a falar da mesma pessoa e apesar de não ter conhecido o pai dele ("Fernando Simoes"), pelo que descreves, o filho sai ao pai pois o Nuno foi meu orientador de estagio e revelou-se uma pessoa formidável. Para ser sincero nao sei muito bem quais as restrições que o artigo tera para que  possa ou nao ser publicado aqui no forum (se alguem souber que me indique, pois ficaria deliciado em realemente fornecer a informacao a quem mais a valoriza :P), mas, sem duvida alguma que posso divulgar (distribuir) o documento para "fins científicos" assim que quem esteja interessado diga qualquer coisa. Este artigo foi baseado numa tese que por acaso esta em português mas que nao tenho comigo nenhuma versão electrónica, mas essa mesma versao existe e tratarei de a arranjar. 


abraço

----------


## Luis Cunha

Ok, para os que quiserem e creio ser a melhor alternativa, fiz um upload da minha tese de licenciatura que podem obter seguindo o link, o artigo esta bem mais consistente mas os resultados sao os mesmos assim que para quem olha com olhos de cientista fique pelo artigo, para todos os outros esta ai a minha tese seguindo o link ..... espero que seja util (esta em portugues)

http://www.pluridoc.com/Site/FrontOf...etails&ID=1763



Saudações

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ok, para os que quiserem e creio ser a melhor alternativa, fiz um upload da minha tese de licenciatura que podem obter seguindo o link, o artigo esta bem mais consistente mas os resultados sao os mesmos assim que para quem olha com olhos de cientista fique pelo artigo, para todos os outros esta ai a minha tese seguindo o link ..... espero que seja util (esta em portugues)
> 
> http://www.pluridoc.com/Site/FrontOf...etails&ID=1763
> 
> 
> 
> Saudações


 :Olá: Viva
quando acedo ao elo acima dá-me este erro




> *Server Error in '/' Application.*
> 
> * Object reference not set to an instance of an object.* 
> 
>  * Description:* An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code. 
> 
> * Exception Details:* System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> 
> *Source Error:* 
> ...





Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Luis Cunha

Pois hoje pela manha dava, mas realmente agora tentei e deu o mesmo erro e por isso lamento, não percebo porque pois o documento continua la, talvez o link mude por razoes diabólica :P, de qualquer forma o link é este e acabo de verificar e está funcional:

http://www.pluridoc.com/Site/FrontOf...etails&ID=1763

de qualquer maneira podem sempre fazer "search" na pagina http://www.pluridoc.com

e colocar os termos _Lysmata amboinensis_, assim espero que apareça, pelo menos a mim aparece. Caso não funcione posso tentar fazer upload em outro tipo de alojamento ou envio directamente para quem quiser. Por favor alguém que diga se consegue ou já conseguiu aceder a essa tese.



Saudacoes

----------

